# No more Amazon....



## Didereaux (Apr 9, 2015)

...at least if I can avoid it.

 I just made 3 orders on separate days from Amazon. ALL three orders were NOT shipped for 8 or more days. All were Amazon fulfilled orders. This is the norm now with Amazon since the labor /pay dispute with their warehouse personnel. . Add the shipping time on and you are over 2 weeks before delivery. My response is to search out other sources. eBAy has become a reliable source for on-line stores, and the prices are equal to or lower than offered on Amazon. those are FACTS! Why would you pay for a Prime membership with Amazon just to get what is considered decent shipping speeds?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 9, 2015)

Amazon *****d me on my Christmas order as well...pretty peeved actually...showed up wayyyy after Xmas...I am an Amazon Prime member as well...


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 9, 2015)

I've had 20+ orders In the last 3 months, shipped from Amazon in a timely manor.  Usually 2 days.  I watch to see if the seller on Amazon has delayed shipping, and rarely chose them.  I give Amazon  5 star for shipping, and customer service.   Just my experience. Ed


----------



## Overread (Apr 9, 2015)

I'd say ordering most things around big holidays is always going to throw up problems even from the big companies. If easter isn't enough trouble in the last week or two then if they also have pay disputes with factory workers that means even more chances that things are not running as normal.

Whilst I'd certainly likely look elsewhere for shopping during the dispute it would hopefully be only a short term problem.

*is in the UK - never had ap roblem with amazon*


----------



## Mr.Photo (Apr 9, 2015)

The problem with Amazon is that they are just like eBay now.  They allow third party sellers to sell under the Amazon name so although you're buying something through Amazon's site, it doesn't mean it's coming from Amazon.  Just as with eBay you need to click on the sellers name, and research their feedback, and other policies before you commit to the purchase.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 9, 2015)

My favorite is when they don't include items I'm the package.

using tapatalk.


----------



## Overread (Apr 9, 2015)

Mr.Photo said:


> The problem with Amazon is that they are just like eBay now.  They allow third party sellers to sell under the Amazon name so although you're buying something through Amazon's site, it doesn't mean it's coming from Amazon.  Just as with eBay you need to click on the sellers name, and research their feedback, and other policies before you commit to the purchase.



Well to be fair Ebay was all about that from the start. Far as I recall there was never an "ebay" store; just independents selling.

Amazon has introduced it and I think for the better; you've still got Amazon support to help if you get a problem and checking if its Amazon; fullfilled by Amazon or an independent is quick and simple and most are pretty honest.


----------



## Didereaux (Apr 9, 2015)

It is NOT 3rd party shipping, nor holiday shipping slowness I am referring to:  It is Amazon fulfilled shipping CURRENTLY!


----------



## Overread (Apr 9, 2015)

Aye like I said with a factory dispute chances are their system is not working as it should currently. Considering that you pay for Amazon Prime you might be able to contact support and, due to the situation; argue for a refund or such. 

However its a fine line - on the one hand a company should deliver what it promises - on the other when the company is under industrial action or other problems sometimes its better to let them sort things out rather than drive a knife in. It really depends on the situation - though I'd wager Amazon big enough to not worry about a refund/bonus for disruption caused to customers during this time.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 9, 2015)

Amazon prime is fully fulfilled by Amazon. I've never had a problem with them, and if anything, things came early. I've also had same day shipping on some of the things that I buy, and they are rolling out with more here in Atlanta soon. I guess that I've just been fortunate.


----------



## shefjr (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm a prime member and have had an issue two times. Once was two day shipping (came after 3days) issue and when I contacted customer service they credited money  (5$)to my next purchase. The other time was a third party seller. They sent out a gift package way late. I was livid, contacted customer service and nothing was done about it. Neither Amazon nor the third party seemed to care.


----------



## Didereaux (Apr 9, 2015)

I should clarify something:  I was/am using 'shipping' to cover from order date to delivery.  Where Amazon has started lagging is in the time to PROCESS before sending it to the shippers.   Of course, the result remains the same much longer times to getting your order to the front door.


----------



## Fred Berg (Apr 9, 2015)

I buy locally in real shops. Never had a problem with Amazon.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 9, 2015)

I try to avoid shopping online as much as possible, but I've never had an issue with Amazon. If there's a strike like you're saying, I can see why it would be taking FOREVER to get stuff.


----------



## KmH (Apr 9, 2015)

This last week I got 3 Prime shipments from Amazon, all shipped promptly and arrived on time.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 10, 2015)

I use Amazon a lot and do have a prime membership I maintain.  It's been really rare for anything to go sideways with my orders.  The few times over the many years I've been using them that it took more than two days to get what I ordered, I got it on the 3rd, and it was the fault of the carrier or a weather event.  Nothing's ever been missing nor damaged in shipment, and my personal overall experience with Amazon over the many years I've been using them has been very positive.

I recently had to return a Seagate portable drive that failed shortly after I started using it.  I went to my order page, clicked a button labeled "Return or replace items", put in some basic information, and they promptly shipped me a new one at my choice, no problem.  They provided me a UPS label that I printed out and taped onto the box to return it, which I dropped off at the nearest UPS, and I was charged nothing.  2 days later I had the new drive, no fuss, no muss.  It's the easiest return / replacement I've ever made with any company for any reason.  That gained a lot of "attaboys" from me for their level of service.


----------



## BillM (Apr 10, 2015)

I typically place 100 or more orders a year, I can't remember the last time I had an issue. And 5 in the last 2 weeks, all have been delivered as promised.


----------



## curly (Apr 10, 2015)

Never had a problem. Love Amazon.


----------



## waday (Apr 10, 2015)

Their free shipping option for non-Prime members is quite horrible, but I guess that's why it's free.


----------



## MOREGONE (Apr 10, 2015)

Man it feels like you all are talking smack about one of my friends. Me and Ammy go way back. Ammy has been mostly great for me. Still getting my items shipped on time. Just got a Black and Decker 20v Li-ion cordless hedger yesterday.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 13, 2015)

They also are the worst packers in the entire world.

I've returned at least three items that were mangled in shipping because Amazon fulfillment doesn't understand how objects move once placed inside an empty box.


I do however like when they just gift you an item instead of having to return something that's under $10.


----------



## MOREGONE (Apr 13, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I do however like when they just gift you an item instead of having to return something that's under $10.



Funny this comes up. Just this weekend I received a package of 4 pens where one of the pens was exploded inside. Total order was like $8, saw this and thought I would just get to keep them. Nope lol. Just printed my return label.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 13, 2015)

It's random when it happens, but it's happened maybe three times for me now.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 13, 2015)

I've never had an issue with them. It's always been prompt as opposed to Ebay, which is not regulated at all. You're completely at the whim of the seller. Ebay is only an intermediary if issues arise.

I also enjoy Amazon's streaming services. The quality isn't as good as Netflix, but the selection is larger, especially for TV shows.


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 13, 2015)

Amazon's customer service is the best I've ever dealt with, period. I love them. Maybe I've been lucky.
When they've messed up anything, they've always made it right, and fast.


----------



## snerd (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry for your troubles. I'm an AA, Amazon Addict! Never a problem in over 6 years and hundreds of orders! Oh, I do remember one bad product now............ a bluetooth speaker that had a hum in it. Just clicked return on the order page, printed the return label, UPS picked it up the day after, and they credited my account on the 6th day. Easy peezy.


----------



## pepperberry farm (Apr 16, 2015)

many, many purchases from Amazon - and have nothing but kudos for them ...   there have been occasions that I thought the processing time seemed excessive; I'll email Amazon and ask if there's a problem..   in every case, I get an apology from Amazon and overnighted shipping on the item(s) in question...

I know Amazon is not perfect, but they do seem to respond quickly and efficiently to my concerns when they come up...


----------



## photoslater (Apr 17, 2015)

I can honestly say I've never had any issues.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 17, 2015)

Fred Berg said:


> I buy locally in real shops. Never had a problem with Amazon.


Me too because I never use them, they have been cheating tax in the UK for years


----------



## Braineack (Apr 17, 2015)

cheating tax is a great reason TO use them.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 17, 2015)

I just ordered from Amazon and got the stuff in 3 days - normal free shipping (non-Prime).


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 17, 2015)

Because they are low priced and fast delivery. Ordered 2 days ago delivering today.        Free ship, no tax.  17.00
Amazon.com DSTE 2pcs EN-EL20 Rechargeable Li-ion Battery with Charger DC125 for Nikon Coolpix A Nikon 1 J1 Nikon 1 J2 Nikon 1 J3 Nikon 1 AW1 Nikon 1 S1 Digital Cameras Digital Camera Batteries Camera Photo


----------



## GlennT (Apr 17, 2015)

I buy locally as much as possible, but I've never had an issue, that I recall, with deliveries since we bought into Amazon Prime.  For those who have had a problem, what was the item availability?  AFAIK, Prime gets you 2 day shipping, but doesn't do much good if the item is out of stock; i.e. processing time not included in that 2 day window.



Mr.Photo said:


> The problem with Amazon is that they are just like eBay now.  They allow third party sellers to sell under the Amazon name so although you're buying something through Amazon's site, it doesn't mean it's coming from Amazon.  Just as with eBay you need to click on the sellers name, and research their feedback, and other policies before you commit to the purchase.


Amazon has always been a channel for 3rd party sellers.  I bought from a 3rd party seller, via Amazon, back in 2000.


----------

